# Removable, floating center speaker "stand"



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

I have a difficult room, in part because of a niche. Until I build a custom media console for it, I've been using an Ikea unit I found that luckily fit the width. Had to get shorter casters to clear the TV but other than that it fit. However, it does not provide enough room for my center speaker (KEF Q200c). I couldn't use a typical stand, because I still need access to the contents of the drawers. So I decided to make a floating shelf. Additionally, to allow safe and easy moving of the console and for spouse approval reasons, I wanted to make it removable. 

Using 10 series t-slotted framing, I built a frame out of half inch profile (8020's PN 1050) and the fixed pieces out of full profile (8020's PN 1002). The fixed pieces are secured with brackets and appropriate hardware, including fender wasters underneath the shelf minimize the possibility of pull through. Sixteen inch long, 5/16" steel rods allow the fixed and shelf profiles to be coupled.

So far it's working very well, if somewhat unsightly.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks good! Very creative way to mount that center, great job!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Great thinking! I like when folks think outside of the box! Enjoy it...


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Very cool!  :clap:


----------



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, gents.

Next project is shelves for the components in a similar niche to the left of the TV's niche. Will be using t-slotted framing again and beech.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

I like your use of the t-slot framing. That is some versatile stuff! I am looking forward to seeing how you use it in some other areas; get's those creative juices flowing. How are you planning on using beech in your next build?


----------



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

Versatile stuff for sure. And since I never grew out of Erector set, kind of addicting as well. 

The shelves will be beech strips laminated together like many wood cutting boards are made. All the framing is now cut and mostly assembled. Tomorrow I'll be sanding an staining the wood. Hope to have a new thread here this weekend.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

DaPhault said:


> Versatile stuff for sure. And since I never grew out of Erector set, kind of addicting as well.
> 
> The shelves will be beech strips laminated together like many wood cutting boards are made. All the framing is now cut and mostly assembled. Tomorrow I'll be sanding an staining the wood. Hope to have a new thread here this weekend.


Gotcha, that is going to look great. I was a Lego guy myself, though I think Lego furniture or hardware is a little tacky. 

Aluminum with laminated wood looks really cool together (not sure why, but it's a good combo). Add a link to your new thread when you put it up!


----------



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

Legos, Capsela, Erector, Robotix... if you could make something with it and if it could really hurt barfoot parents' feet in the middle of the night, I was all over it. 

If you think Lego furniture is tacky, check out James May's full-size Lego house: 




Anyway, the selves are done: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ories/62109-hey-look-i-made-some-shelves.html


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Those shelves came out awesome! Where did you find the t-slot pieces and how much do they run?


----------



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

Thanks. There are multiple manufactures/vendors/VARs including Parker, McMaster-Carr, Automation 4 Less, TSLOTS, TNUTZ, Grainger, etc. But one of the largest domestic manufacturers is 80/20: www.8020.net They are working on it but right now they don't really sell direct, but rather mostly through automation VARs which don't stock. So what's the use. However, they do have an ebay store where you can find most parts you'll often need: http://stores.ebay.com/8020-Inc-Garage-Sale?_trksid=p2047675.l2568


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised to see the costs on the ebay front; thanks for the link :T. Aluminum prices must be down or something, because the last time I looked at aluminum plate for another project it was quite a bit more pricey. :spend:


----------



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

Regarding price, we have to consider that many of the products offered in their ebay store are cut offs and leftovers for from large jobs, and as such might have already been charged to another account but not part of the deliverables. But overall you are right, it seems to be pretty cheap, if we only look at the profiles -- The brackets and other pieces seem more expensive than they should be and can really start to add up when you need to build something. Anyway, good luck with whatever you are thinking about building!


----------

